# Solar R/C Racing



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I just scoped out this Solar R/C race that took place last month in France.

Translated Webpage

Video Of some action last year
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmVhK7cn8RQ

To learn more about this competitive sport visit http://groups.yahoo.com/group/solar-RC-cars/ Mostly in French, but some English


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

That's the ticket! No battery of the month, no chargers, power supplies, etc.

Just need to make sure it's sunny out.


----------

